# Goldblatt Sprayer Belt



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I need a replacement belt for my old Goldblatt texture compressor. Anyone know what size it is, or where to get get a replacement?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Never mind found one at Sears parts direct.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

If it's a Goldblatt I would just get a replacement compressor....
Nevermind the part for it. :jester:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If it's a Goldblatt I would just get a replacement compressor....
> Nevermind the part for it. :jester:


My buddy actually likes patching with them and his was stolen, so merry belated Christmas. Finally I'm getting it out of my garage after 10yrs of not using it lol.:yes:


----------

